# What do you think his Adult coat will look like!



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Just curious as to yalls thoughts on what his adult coat will look like! I think he is going to be a gorgeous boy!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think he with be a really dark sable!!! By the way his paws are huge!!! What a cutie pie. Name??


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Oh my, he's a handsome boy isn't he? :wub:

I'd say he'll turn out to be a very VERY beautiful dark sable. His markings kind of remind me of Buzz vom Gildaf's (vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies -)


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

He will be beautiful for one thing! :wub:
He looks very similar to what my boy did when he was little. Just not as much red on the back of his neck... 
The attached pictures are Jager at 6 months....sorry I dont have anymore recent ones right now but I will tonight


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I think he with be a really dark sable!!! By the way his paws are huge!!! What a cutie pie. Name??


His name is Grizzly! and he does have some big ole paws! He weighed in at 11 1/2 pounds at his 6 week vet visit (i went with the breeder) just picked him up this past friday when he hit 7 weeks. have only have him 3 days but he is doing great!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

vomheinolf said:


> Oh my, he's a handsome boy isn't he? :wub:
> 
> I'd say he'll turn out to be a very VERY beautiful dark sable. His markings kind of remind me of Buzz vom Gildaf's (vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies -)


Buzz is handsome! I would love him to turn out just like that! But i will love him even if he turns purple!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> He will be beautiful for one thing! :wub:
> He looks very similar to what my boy did when he was little. Just not as much red on the back of his neck...
> The attached pictures are Jager at 6 months....sorry I dont have anymore recent ones right now but I will tonight


Love the the name Jager!! he is Gorgeous! And i would love to see more pics!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He's adorable!! Gotta love the sables.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> He's adorable!! Gotta love the sables.


Any pictures of Glock! love the name


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Wutta cutie! I just love dark sables. =)


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> Wutta cutie! I just love dark sables. =)


Thank You! I know there is just something about them!:wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Any pictures of Glock! love the name


You're going to be sorry you asked...  Glock is a dark/black long coat sable, so color wise he may be similar to your boy, but he's got a much longer coat. They change a TON, so here are some to give you an idea.

Two months old









9 1/2 weeks old









Same dog, I swear









I think this was about 5 months old









And these are from a couple of weeks ago when he hit 8 1/2 months, he is just barely 9 months now.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

He is just to cute! I could never get tired of looking at GSDs! I know! I cant wait to see what kind color changes he goes through! and I think there coloring is very similar! ! Thanks Idaho!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Make sure you take lots of pictures! It is crazy going back through them and seeing how totally different they used to look.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Make sure you take lots of pictures! It is crazy going back through them and seeing how totally different they used to look.


Oh believe me I am! I have had him 3 days and probably taken a hundred pictures!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He's a cutie pie


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> He's a cutie pie


Thank you! So it the little one in your Avatar!1:wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Oh believe me I am! I have had him 3 days and probably taken a hundred pictures!!


It is hard not to take lots of pictures!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh he's a good looking lil guy!!!! Love me some sable GSDs!!! I have an album on my facebook page dedicated to Shasta's color changes when she was a little puppy. Its pretty crazy!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> oh he's a good looking lil guy!!!! Love me some sable GSDs!!! I have an album on my facebook page dedicated to Shasta's color changes when she was a little puppy. Its pretty crazy!


Thats a great idea I may have to copy you on that! I know i cant wait to see what happens to his coat!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cumminsdodge said:


> Thats a great idea I may have to copy you on that! I know i cant wait to see what happens to his coat!


i literally took pictures once a week and posted them. Unfortunately i didnt keep up with it after she hit about 6 months but her color pretty well stayed locked in after that. She just got a bit more tan on her legs and she's recently darkened up a bit more but watching the puppy color changes.... i swear if hadnt taken the pictures, i never would have noticed how different she looked from one week to the next! It was crazy!!! I call her the magic color changing puppy!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i literally took pictures once a week and posted them. Unfortunately i didnt keep up with it after she hit about 6 months but her color pretty well stayed locked in after that. She just got a bit more tan on her legs and she's recently darkened up a bit more but watching the puppy color changes.... i swear if hadnt taken the pictures, i never would have noticed how different she looked from one week to the next! It was crazy!!! I call her the magic color changing puppy!


Awww thats too cute! Right now I just call Grizzly the little monster because i cant get him to quit terrorizing our adult labs. He is still used to playing with his littermates and hasnt realized that ya just cant chase around adult dogs and cling on to there ears like he could with his brothers and sisters. I wish they would play back with him but they just take it too seriously still. Hopefully that will change once they are more use to him. Ive only had him 3 days so we will see how it goes!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Awww thats too cute! Right now I just call Grizzly the little monster because i cant get him to quit terrorizing our adult labs. He is still used to playing with his littermates and hasnt realized that ya just cant chase around adult dogs and cling on to there ears like he could with his brothers and sisters. I wish they would play back with him but they just take it too seriously still. Hopefully that will change once they are more use to him. Ive only had him 3 days so we will see how it goes!


Glock is 9 months old and STILL goes for the ears/side of the face. He's an oddball though!!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Glock is 9 months old and STILL goes for the ears/side of the face. He's an oddball though!!


Haha aww!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Here are some of Jager now on his first birthday. His color seems to change everyday  He is much more red now on his neck and alot darker down his back and body. 
I can't find his baby pictures (yet again on another pc as always).


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

What a cute pup!!! awwww


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> Here are some of Jager now on his first birthday. His color seems to change everyday  He is much more red now on his neck and alot darker down his back and body.
> I can't find his baby pictures (yet again on another pc as always).


He is so handsome! I would love grizz to end up like that! And I know the feeling all of the other dogs puppy pics have vanished! I need to make sure to put his on a cd or somethin so I don't lose em!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> What a cute pup!!! awwww


Thank you!!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

He's such a babe and I love the name!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> He is so handsome! I would love grizz to end up like that! And I know the feeling all of the other dogs puppy pics have vanished! I need to make sure to put his on a cd or somethin so I don't lose em!


Thank you  And that's definetely a good idea....mine are so spread out over different computers that I never know which ones are where!!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

_He is so cute. love sables. He will just a gorgeous when he is bigger._


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

mwiacek10 said:


> He's such a babe and I love the name!


Thank you! I think it suits him well!!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

tami97 said:


> _He is so cute. love sables. He will just a gorgeous when he is bigger._


Thank You!! I really hope so!!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

He is adorable! Of course, I have a dark sable, so I am biased


----------

